# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Costco Food



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Whoa! Just came back from Costo Christmas Eve Morning. It's definately a madhouse over there! But damn, I must say those polish hot dogs are so darn good. It was worth the chaos!

Yummy Yummy!

-John N.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah I usually go there on Sundays, usually extremely hung over, and i devour the food. Great place.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow.... you are a brave soul. I refuse to go shopping, much less to Costco on the 24th! .... Mad dogs and Englishmen........ 

And don't even get me started on the CHEESECAKES they have......... *swoon*

You do really have to know your prices, though. Its not always such a "great deal". My BF keeps stopping in "just to look" at the gargantuan TV's. Even the grocery carts are oversized there! But, no matter how many times I see them, I still get a kick out of the HUGE jars of pickles and such *grin*.
-J


----------

